# 54cm Tarmac Expert or 56cm Tarmac PRO



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Ok 
right now i have a 2008 54cm Expert Tarmac with 170mm cranks running Force22 and i have a deal i almost cant pass up but it a 2014 PRO Tarmac with ultegra in a 56cm

My 54cm has a 7* up with a 90mm stem with a Cobbler gobbler seat post 

im 245lbs with like a 31 to 32 inseam at 5 foot 8 inches, slight back problems from 22years in the ARMY

the question is can i fit the the 56cm if i make a few adjustments 

i do feel like i am smaller on the 54cm but it rides nice just older


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

No the 56 will be too big


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jimlmackjr said:


> Ok
> right now i have a 2008 54cm Expert Tarmac with 170mm cranks running Force22 and i have a deal i almost cant pass up but it a 2014 PRO Tarmac with ultegra in a 56cm
> 
> *My 54cm has a *7* up with a *90mm stem *with a Cobbler gobbler seat post
> ...


The first bold statement essentially answers your question. You *can* make adjustments (primarily to reach) to duplicate fit, but since reach is almost a cm longer on the 56, you'd be running an 80mm stem on that frame. 

Following most standards on fit, you're moving from "correctly sized" (a 54) to "incorrectly sized" (a 56).

I'd pass and wait for a real deal to come along in your size Tarmac.

EDIT: This, of course, assumes you're now correctly sized on your current bike and experiencing no fit issues. Given that you're running a short-ish stem flipped up, I think the fitter made a compromise between a 52 and your 54.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree with the previous posters. The 56 may be too large for you. 

Sizing charts are just a base to start with unless you have nonstandard proportions but put you in the range...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

IMO... no, the 56 is not the right size for you... given the little knowledge you've shared here.


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 
For the info. I'll take the advice and pass


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jimlmackjr said:


> Thanks everyone.
> For the info. I'll take the advice and pass


Smart move, if you hunt around online and in semi-local shops, you should be able to find a deal on 54cm 2013 or 2014 Tarmac somewhere on closelout.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know where you live, but Erik's (and shops like this) frequently has closeout deals:

specialized tarmac at Erik's Bike Shop


----------

